# Looking for one Crew for Boomvang/Nansen Friday night



## jamesw (Dec 1, 2014)

Heading out from Surfside marina on Friday 3:30 - returning Saturday afternoon. Looking for one experienced crew or at least someone willing to split gas money. Boat is a 35' CC with twin yamaha's. Email me if interested. [email protected]

Cheers
James


----------

